
Greenspan "shocked" at credit system breakdown - Anon84
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20081023/bs_nm/us_financial_greenspan
======
spoiledtechie
It was Greenspan who got us into this situation in the first place. I don't
know why the media listens to him. Research it. Its Greenspans fault and
everyone thinks his advice is golden. What a crock. Sorry, I want him taken in
and put into jail.

